# 80 frame equinox extractor



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

any one seen or own the 80 frame equinox extractor that lohman apiaries sells? looks like a great machine, here is the link hope it works 
http://equinoxextracting.com/detal.php?s_Categoria=1&s_Id=7
Nick


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Cowan is hard to beat. Where is this thing made? Product support?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

it is made in mexico but the lohman is out of CA, the nice thing about this is that i can run a gunniss on this.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

The cowan system is almost $40,000 the equinox is $6,500. And it can be used with almost any uncapper. It won't take long for it to pay for itself. I'm going to get one for the 2009 season.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Dbest.....
Glad to see you made it home....I got stuck at Louisville airport all night waiting on a rental car to drive home. I looked at the Equinox....not many moving parts to cause problems. BUt I hate the thought of having to pick up frames and putting in rack and getting them out. It is cheaper but will take more labor. Also yes the cowan cost 40K but that includes the uncapper, deboxer, cappings auger, and conveyor. Add those cost to the extractor and there is not that much differance. Zac Browning told me has three equinox and loves them. 
Alot of people like the idea there is less moving parts to cause problems. BUt if you dont have a conveyor/uncapper not as much differance in price if you dont get the cowan system with all the bells and whistles. You can get a cowan with the hand crank instead of air ram, no deboxer for about 14 or 15k. Gotta compare apples to apples! I guess I'll try to get thru this year with my 28 frame cowan since most bees are going to Wisconsin this summer due to last years drought and if I get a good crop get a bigger system in 2010.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Yea it only took 12 hours to get here. Now all I have to do is get the semi loaded and head back to GA. The equinox with a dakota in front can do 450 boxes in 8 hours. All you have to do is keep adding extractors. Zac does over 100 barrels in 8 hours with his. Do equal that you'd need 3 cowan units. $120,000!!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Had to pick on you a little!! still grinnin! Guess I'll head back to Florida IN ABOUT 10 DAYS...WEATHER in Ca looks like itis going to be wet/cold next week and bloom late. I guess next year I'll decide on what system I'll buy...maybe after you get yours that will help!! lol don't think I'll have any problem selling my cowan 28 frame system....but I'll have to buy a uncapping system if I get the equinox.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yea I decided that im getting one now i just need to make the big crop to test it out. Nick


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Nick,
I might have a taker on a 3rd one. If we can get a total of 4 or 5 or even more we can load the little truck or the semi.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

sounds like a plan who getting the third one?


----------

